# Seat Post



## Crazy Attacker (Jan 31, 2005)

Hi guys 
I am looking for a new seat post for my CR1, I don't like my Richey Pro...
Any ideas?
I though about Thomson.
Thanks


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Just curious...what don't you like about the Ritchey?


----------



## Crazy Attacker (Jan 31, 2005)

I don't like the setback...


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Grab a New Ultimate version from www.b-t-p.de, super light and all around good post. Not really that expensive either and it is also zero setback, or you could go with an EC 90.

K


----------



## Crazy Attacker (Jan 31, 2005)

Sorry I should told you that because of the carbon trade and color I am not sure that a carbon seat post will match... That's why my first idea was a thomson.
And what about the EC70, it's not carbon this is composite.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

The new Ultimate comes in both Aluminum and Carbon . Also check your torque post, I got you the stats!

K


----------



## Crazy Attacker (Jan 31, 2005)

You talk about the *ULTIMATE seatpost 130g *it's 175 euro means 250 Canadian dollars.... this is the same price then a Thomson Masterpiece.....

Stef


----------



## The Flash (May 6, 2002)

*Bontrager XXX Race Lite*

That's what I just went with it, and I love it! Much lighter, looks great and you can feel it absorb a little more of the vibration out. Overall, I'd recommend it to anyone....

The Flash!


----------



## Crazy Attacker (Jan 31, 2005)

I know, the only problem is the brand I have handlebar and stern from bontrager and I don't like the proximity with the Texan guy... sorry.
But I have to admit this is a nice seatpost.
I think that I will move to a Thomson Masterpiece or alien


----------



## WrigleyRoadie (Jan 25, 2002)

I just threw a Thomson Masterpiece on my Orbea Opal, which has the same sort of broad carbon weave as the Scott. Since it's impossible to find a carbon weave that matches the Scott/Orbea (I know the style dilemma you're in... sad but true), the Thomson is the next best thing, since the black is a nice contrast. I also went with the Thomson X2 stem, and they compliment each other nicely. I refuse to go with a single-bolt seatpost after a cobble stone incident in '05, and I needed a 2-bolt stem to go with my easton bars, so the Thomson double was a great setup for me. Pretty light, too.

Next step in my aluminification process is the Zero G cranks and brakes. ;-)


----------



## Crazy Attacker (Jan 31, 2005)

Thanks, so I don't have other choice Thomson Masterpiece 
For the brake I have FRM, do you know?
http://www.frmbike.de/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=22_28&products_id=45
I have the titanium one, so nice
Cheers


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

IUbike said:


> Grab a New Ultimate version from www.b-t-p.de, super light and all around good post. Not really that expensive either and it is also zero setback, or you could go with an EC 90.
> 
> K



That thing looks like it will eat and destroy the rails of my expensive seat.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

shabbasuraj said:


> That thing looks like it will eat and destroy the rails of my expensive seat.



Considering it is made for them no  Many are running these succesfully on fully carbon railed seats.

K


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

IUbike said:


> Considering it is made for them no  Many are running these succesfully on fully carbon railed seats.
> 
> K


regardless, to me it look quite fugly.


----------

